# Newbie question



## David Y (2 mo ago)

I’m a newbie with a newbie question. In the market talk, I see a lot of talking such as ‘selling steady in a light test’. What does ‘in a light test’ mean?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

It means not many buyers or sellers. Low volume sales.


----------



## David Y (2 mo ago)

Thank you! Paul. Really appreciate it!


----------

